

Show HN: Atom Text Configuration Manager - bkreezel
https://github.com/BKreisel/atom-config

======
bkreezel
Learned a bit of NodeJS/npm today. Wanted to do a quick project to serve a
personal want.

Constructive advice would be appreciated.

